# I’m new here



## Sunglowbritt (8 mo ago)

Hello everyone I have a 1.5 year old sun glow and a 2 year old German giant/bearded dragon. If y’all have any tips or tricks to help them grow bigger faster please lmk!


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Please don't look for ways to make them grow fast, just feed a sensible diet, gradually increasing the amount of food. Power feeding is unnecessary.
Very nice boa and dragon!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ian14 said:


> Please don't look for ways to make them grow fast, just feed a sensible diet, gradually increasing the amount of food. Power feeding is unnecessary.
> Very nice boa and dragon!


Totally agree with the above. Even maintaining a sensible feeding regime Boa's get big by the time they are three years old...No need to power feed, they will just become fat and lethargic


----------



## Sunglowbritt (8 mo ago)

ian14 said:


> Please don't look for ways to make them grow fast, just feed a sensible diet, gradually increasing the amount of food. Power feeding is unnecessary.
> Very nice boa and dragon!


Thanks for the input! Will definitely keep her on a sensible diet.


----------



## Katski (6 mo ago)

Beautiful animals!


----------

